# AL FOCUS or AL SERVO to take boxing pictures??????????



## obx

Which setting to use to take boxing pictures????????


----------



## FattyMcJ

Needs more question marks IMO...


----------



## Derrel

Autofocus Continuous mode would be my choice, meaning that the camera will shoot a shot whenever you press the shutter release firmly; there's not much worse than having an AF-Single or AF Focus Priority custom setting turned on, and being forced to watch a potential photo opportunity go by because the camera's AF system thinks the focus is not 100 percent dead-on.

Different camera makers refer to this mode using different terms. I suggest AF-C in Nikon, with the sub-menu in more advanced cameras set to Release Priority, not Focus Priority. That way, whenever you want to press the release and shoot, the camera will shoot.


----------



## freeze3kgt

al servo is the continuous mode as mentioned by Derrel for canons  

i'd stick with his advice but since your talking canon i thought i'd help translate

the AI focus is like a mix between the one shot and the AI servo.. But for action shots i've read Stick with the Servo mode


----------



## fokker

AI servo for moving subjects


----------



## fokker

Oh yeah and note that it AI (ai) not AL (al). Artifical Intelligence, not Alan.


----------

